
How hard would it be to keep the Moon from drifting away? - ColinWright
http://www.askamathematician.com/2018/02/q-how-hard-would-it-be-to-keep-the-moon-from-drifting-away/
======
ohiovr
There is another possibility you could try and that is employing an
electrodynamic tether.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrodynamic_tether](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electrodynamic_tether)

As the earth's magnetic field reaches the moon a lunar space elevator tether
could be constructed to intersect this planetary magnetic field. This giant
wire then acts as a dynamo to convert the kinetic energy of the moon to
electrical energy. By slowing down the moon you can create direct electrical
current. How much current is dependant on how long the tether is and it's
internal resistance. Try the back of the envelope calculations. This would be
a rather large figure.

